# Closed Due To Vandalism



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

A while back we had a thread going about Perdido landing getting closed if the vandalism didn't stop. Between the ******** rutting holes in the roads and the drunks destroying property this is the end result.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

A sad day when this sort of thing happens!!


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

people suck


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Dang drunk ******** ruin everything


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

That sucks… Going to have to find another place to cut donuts now;(


Sent through Tapatalk, even though they ruined it with "upgrades"...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I kinda disagree with that. Seems like an extra patrol and a few arrests might be a better first option.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Or even better go to the county office - sign a paper with all your personal info and get a gate combination


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Cameras solves all problems these days


----------



## FLfishR (Oct 3, 2007)

Standard government procedure. Close or take away something then blame the public. What is the purpose of the government having property like this if they are not going to allow anyone to use it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I wouldn't say it's all drunk ********.....stupid teenagers that like to go hot-dog their trucks! Why do you think BW closed a bunch of roads? Same reason!


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Same thing is happening on Eglin Reservation. People will just not follow the rules.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Bout like gun control, it's only stopping the honest. They'll just go find somewhere else to cut ruts and throw their beer cans.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Need to get ahold of a County Commissioner.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

You may not like it or agree with it but the county has done what it said it would. It's not reasonable to expect the county to keep spending tax revenue to repair roads that are being tore up by inconsiderate people.

The county posted a notice and explained what would happen if the vandalism continued and they were up front about it. That pretty much put it on the shoulders of people using the area and facilities to police their own. Looks like that didn't happen and now the people that will suffer the consequences are the ones that didn't cause the problem in the first place. As a couple of our fellow forum members pointed out, those people will just go someplace else to tear up roads and vandalize property without a care in the world. 

Find out where those people are going and you will find the name of the next place that will be added to the road closure list.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Kim said:


> That pretty much put it on the shoulders of people using the area and facilities to police their own.


I'm in favor of the above but as a first effort.....not a last effort. 
I am FOR helping law enforcement but not wanting to BE law enforcement


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Perdido River Water Management is not a county entity or operation.


----------



## Buddy 47 (Jul 19, 2014)

Does this goes to Sand Landing ?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Post a sign.*

Post a sign that says something like: "Violators vehicles will be impounded or fortified." Also add, "No vandalism" and maybe "No shooting" too. Then back it up. Get a judge with balls to try the cases. 

Make sure all of the legalities are taken care of before posting the signs. Make sure cameras are in place and well camouflaged. A few not so well hidden dummy cameras should take most of the bullets. A few fish hooks screwed to the trees with dummy cameras ought to make for some interesting footage too.

Even stupid people would learn a bit if they lost their truck. Maybe take their Drivers License, fishing license and hunting license for a year too. Subsequent violations gets a $10,00 fine plus a year in the slammer as well as loss of their vehicle. Dis-Bar any lawyer who takes their cases.


Anyone riding in the vehicle or filming the action for "Facebook" gets burned too. 

Guys, these people are screwing with all of us, not that I even know where this is occurring.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Post a sign.*

Post a sign that says something like: "Violators vehicles will be impounded or fortified." Also add, "No vandalism" and maybe "No shooting" too. Then back it up. Get a judge with balls to try the cases. 

Make sure all of the legalities are taken care of before posting the signs. Make sure cameras are in place and well camouflaged. A few not so well hidden dummy cameras should take most of the bullets. A few fish hooks screwed to the trees with dummy cameras ought to make for some interesting footage too.

Even stupid people would learn a bit if they lost their truck. Maybe take their Drivers License, fishing license and hunting license for a year too. Subsequent violations gets a $10,00 fine plus a year in the slammer as well as loss of their vehicle. 


Anyone riding in the vehicle or filming the action for "Facebook" gets burned too. 

Choose the jury from folks on this pannel.

Guys, these people are screwing with all of us, not that I even know where this is occurring.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Snagged Line said:


> That sucks… Going to have to find another place to cut donuts now;(
> 
> 
> Sent through Tapatalk, even though they ruined it with "upgrades"...


Stir the pot......smarty pants.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Put up sign. Vandals will be shot and survivors will be shot again!


----------



## Buddy 47 (Jul 19, 2014)

This is a old post.>>>>>>>>>>> IT IS OPEN<<<<<<<<<,


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Here's some good news: 
*SANTA ROSA COUNTY*
Lieutenant Hahr was patrolling at Keyser Landing in the Escambia River Wildlife Management Area when he observed a truck heading towards the landing. This area has been vandalized several times recently, so Lieutenant Hahr followed the vehicle. The truck was being driven erratically and the driver spun the tires unnecessarily on the roadway. When Lieutenant Hahr stopped the truck, he observed two open containers of beer and the driver showed signs of impairment. The driver performed very poorly on field sobriety tasks and was arrested for DUI. The man later provided a breath sample of .162g/210L. The driver and a passenger were also cited for open container. :thumbup:


----------

